# What do YOU consider small, medium and large? :D



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was looking around on line to see what is considered a "small", "medium" and "large" home aquarium and came up with LOTS of different opinions on many different sites?

So, what do YOU think the specs would be?

For me, I think* small* is: 1-25g

*Medium*: 30-55g

*Large*: 60-85g

*X-large*: 90-150g

*TOO BIG FOR MY HOUSE*: 160g + (But congrat's if you own one that big! Would Love to see pics!!)

I realize the whole 'sizing' thing is dependent on many different things, but I was just wondering what the general consensus is.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

I used to think 55 gallons was big until I got more involved in the hobby and saw many larger aquariums about the net. I'd agree with your rating there, for the average person as myself


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed! I used to think my Dad's 65g tall, (which I now own but don't have the room to set up yet) was HUGE. Now I'm like, "meh, not that big!" Lol.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

My largest tank is a 220 which you can follow the link in my sig to see pics of it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think medium starts at 55 and goes to 90. Large starts in the hundreds area, IMO. The people that own them will usually not like to think they're tank is small if that is the only one they own and can get a little touchey if you call their tank small. Not sure why....


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

agreed with jrman.. lol


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't look at tanks by gallonage. I look at the length.

Small - 1-2ft

Medium - 3-4ft

Large - 5-9ft.

My LFS has a very beautiful custom 12ft SPS coral tank its so big. I would love to have a tank the length of my wall in the living room. Tall tanks have to many problems imo. People think they can put a Gar in a 65 tall but thats not enough swimming room for them.

DJ


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

IMO,I think it depends on whats kept.In my case,small is three gallons to ten.I can easily fit one betta in each of those,two in a ten.Then 20 longs to about 40(or 46,in my case a bowfront)would be medium,as I can use these for growouts,or set them up as species only tanks(all mine are species only,no communities)Large would be anything up from them,as I have no room,lol.I would love to have a 220,like Susan,but there just no space for one.Until I move the old loveseat out that is!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow Susan!!!! That tank is HUGE and gorgeous! Oh how I wish I had the space and money, lol!


----------

